# So You Want a Ph.D. in Clinical Psychology



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## boi (Jan 28, 2011)

I love this!! very funny


----------



## Yuray (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmmmm.....................makes chiropracty an nice option for a title.


----------

